# WhiteFace 10/29/08



## JD (Oct 29, 2008)

Caught the 6 a.m. ferry to Essex NY.  On the hill by 8.  Snow was great mid mountain.  Scoured off on the top few hundred vert, and a little grabbly for the lower few hundred, stuff in the middle was great.  Variable cover due to wind.  Estimates 12 pus inches moved around alot.  Ribbons down the edges of the trails were fantastic, but you had to keep on your toes.  By our last run we were skiing more agressively....Awesome october ski day...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv52xOy00ak

I would embed, but GSS hasn't PMed me on how to do it yet...


----------



## Chris I (Oct 29, 2008)

Sick vid:beer:

Song?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 29, 2008)

Very nice, it's always good to watch skiers with such fluid technique. Was that your first time at WF?


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2008)

Damn! Well done. Who would think you could have a powder day out east in October? :beer:


----------



## JD (Oct 29, 2008)

Chris I said:


> Sick vid:beer:
> 
> Song?



THNKS.  Del and the Band.  Some Jam...
First time ever at the Face.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 29, 2008)

so nice.  

do us a favor and bring your camera with you on a regular basis.  that was fkn awesome.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 29, 2008)

Nicely done, JD. Way to go for two in a row. Getting mine tomorrow then might be back for Sunday.


andyzee said:


> Damn! Well done. Who would think you could have a powder day out east in October? :beer:


Happens more often than you might suspect...


----------



## JD (Oct 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Damn! Well done. Who would think you could have a powder day out east in October? :beer:



Pretty much every year...at least the last 3-4...


----------



## Glenn (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome vid! Nice work!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome video..you embed by copy and pasting the youtubelink

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv52xOy00ak

and wrapping everything after the = inside these brackets   Zv52x0y00ak

which leads to


----------



## 2knees (Oct 29, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Very nice, it's always good to watch skiers with such fluid technique.




no kidding.  some serious talent there.


----------



## JD (Oct 29, 2008)

2knees said:


> no kidding.  some serious talent there.



We're Hacks....good snow.  Give me some wind slab or breakable crust and I'll show you how to fly over the handlebars like it's my job.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice work!  How heavy was the snow up there?  Looks a little more fluffy than the stuff we received down this way.



JD said:


> I would embed...



Fixed it for ya.

For future reference it should look like this:

```
[PLAIN][youtube]Zv52xOy00ak[/youtube][/PLAIN]
```
"Zv52xOy00ak" is the YouTube ID, which is the last part of the URL.


----------



## JD (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks.  The snow on the hill was very dry, somewhat wind packed, which was really a good thing.  Based it out a bit, but as you can see, still pretty billowy...


----------



## danny p (Oct 30, 2008)

f'in awesome!  thanks for the vid stoke!


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay, I NOW HAVE THE EFFIN SKI BUG!!!!!! Great job all 'round JD, and thanks for gettin me jonesin'. Super vid, great turns, but the dog had it goin' on!!:lol: Are you the tele dude?? I plan on getting into tele this year. I regularly ski a small hill and really think that will help me to stay interested/focused longer due to a new challenge. 

Well done, cheers.


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks like a dog gone good time. Sweet vid and real nice turns. . . linked short swingers-- perfect.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 30, 2008)

nicely done !!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 30, 2008)

JD said:


> We're Hacks....good snow.  Give me some wind slab or breakable crust and I'll show you how to fly over the handlebars like it's my job.



 Hacks my tuckus    You guys laid down some saweet turns


----------



## powhunter (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Totally dig the dog too!!

steve


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 30, 2008)

NICE JOB.  Cant see the vid at work.  Was talking to a buddy yesterday that you were speaking with.  You got up the the downhill building?  NICE.


Toll road had 115 cm  at about 3500 ft at 7 pm.  It was blizzad above 2k ft.  Could not measure above 4k the wind was blowing at 40 mph.


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Very nice, it's always good to watch skiers with such fluid technique. Was that your first time at WF?





JD said:


> We're Hacks....good snow.  Give me some wind slab or breakable crust and I'll show you how to fly over the handlebars like it's my job.



No. that's talent. Not sure how much lighter the snow was at Whiteface compared to Hunter, but the stuff we skied was thick. You guys made it look smooth and effortless. Well done!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> No. that's talent. Not sure how much lighter the snow was at Whiteface compared to Hunter, but the stuff we skied was thick. You guys made it look smooth and effortless. Well done!



Just comparing the Hunter v. WF videos, WF snow was way drier .


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 30, 2008)

Sweet stuff... love the snow dog bombing down the hill


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 30, 2008)

This video has caused a lot of excitement amongst the Whiteface faithful. I’ve gotten several emails pointing me to it on You Tube and it’s also on SKIADK.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 30, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> This video has caused a lot of excitement amongst the Whiteface faithful. I’ve gotten several emails pointing me to it on You Tube and it’s also on SKIADK.



Drifter have you made turns yet?


----------



## billski (Oct 30, 2008)

Sweet, sweet sweet JD!  wish I had the time to do that.  My time will come later in the season.  I couldn't help but think about all the whiners who would look at that and find 20 reasons NOT to do it.  Their loss.  Do you know what trail you went down/did I miss it?  Many folks out there?


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2008)

billski said:


> I couldn't help but think about all the whiners who would look at that and find 20 reasons NOT to do it.  Their loss.



Yeah like all those mogul-addicted posers.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome vid!!  You guys look so light on your skis and make it look effortless!  How u do that?


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 30, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> Awesome vid!!  You guys look so light on your skis and make it look effortless!  How u do that?



Light beer does the body good


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 30, 2008)

billski said:


> Sweet, sweet sweet JD!  wish I had the time to do that.  My time will come later in the season.  I couldn't help but think about all the whiners who would look at that and find 20 reasons NOT to do it.  Their loss.  Do you know what trail you went down/did I miss it?  Many folks out there?



Yeah and I bet today he is somewhere up in the jay cloud gettin it even deeper!!


----------



## JD (Oct 30, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> Awesome vid!!  You guys look so light on your skis and make it look effortless!  How u do that?



Fatties.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Drifter have you made turns yet?



Nope.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 30, 2008)

JD said:


> Fatties.



somethin like these?
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f29/ImportMafia/fatties.jpg


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 30, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> somethin like these?
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f29/ImportMafia/fatties.jpg



Too noodley........


----------



## JD (Oct 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Too noodley........



They do look awefully soft, but I bet you would float real nice on 'em.


----------

